# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Latest tradie accounting software ?????

## autogenous

Ok, I used to use MYOB basics but I now have a bunch of excel sheets which can be messy.  I would much prefer to use an ANDROID based software on my phone so I can add expenses when I leave the shop, take photos of receipts etc. 
It appears you do transactions on the spot COD via smart-phone now.  That would be good. 
I dont want a sledgehammer to nail a tack. 
Does anyone have a chart of accounts for a brickie tradie sole trader?   
Not employing, insurance, super overheads more than revenue, injuries, disaster in the making. Recipe for bankruptcy if you have assets.  All right if you have nothing to lose with dual passports. 
I want software to invoice, expenses and occasional material supply. BACK IT UP IN ONE FILE rather than excel sheets all over.  Although the ability to export to CSV or Excel for migration to accountants office software good. 
Yep, back up to the cloud from android too.  Dropbox, Google drive, cetra cetra 
KISS 
Meta Keywords: tradesmen, tradesman, sole trader, building, accounting, houses, residential, taxation, business, software, housing, accountant

----------


## joynz

Xero

----------


## Pulse

I'm in a different industry but look at cloud based stuff, Xero is booming and has add ons, I use banklink which was acquired by MYOB to do charts of accounts. 
Also paypal here is great, $99 card reader with no ongoing fees to take mobile payments, it goes into your paypal account not bank account.    
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cecile

> banklink

  Just FYI, ATO hates this, or at least has in the past.

----------


## Micky013

> Just FYI, ATO hates this, or at least has in the past.

  Why would they hate banklink? It's fantastic software that allows you automatically record entries into your software based on reoccurrence. Also saves manual entry and eliminates errors to bank balance. Which means you don't miss a deduction and they don't miss potential income.  
From an accounting point of view it's great.

----------


## Pulse

Xero didn't have credit card bank feeds last time I checked, having a work credit card is a good thing, you could use a master or visa debit though. 
Can't see why ATO would be worried  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky013

This is a version of myob the utilises the "cloud" - that had bank link type of capabilities.

----------


## m6sports

What about Quickbooks Online I don't know how it will work for tradies but I use it in my business and it has the feature to take photos of receipts, they in the past had a free trial 
i looked at Xero and it was pricey without any extra features. Also online is great as you can run it on multi devices and never need to backup

----------

